# ProActiv commercials make me laugh until it hurts...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG Diddy had such bad acne!...*camera zooms into ONE miniscule pimple on chin* OMG somebody call a Doctor!
*doctor rushes in * ProActiv to the rescue!!!!!
Diddy you look amazing! That little pimple you had at the MTV Video Awards is gone! What's your secret?!!!

ProActiv paid me millions of dollars to say that it cleared up my face...but to be honest with you, I popped that mother(bleep), man, haha thought I told you that we won't stop....

^^That's how they should really go, cuz they're full of SHIT.

It's NORMAL for someone to get a few blemishes every once in awhile.  But these stars, Jessica Simpson and Kelly Clarkson included, were describing their skin condition like they had dozens of huge, red pustules overtaking their face, when in the pictures, they have two or three little bumps on their chin or jawline (which indicates stress-induced or hormonal acne: hello paparazzi/American Idol?)  I think it's silly.  And if I were someone who had totally severe acne and saw Lindsay Lohan on TV going on and on about her one devestating zit, while I was struggling with a real skin problem, I'd probably throw my television off of a very very tall building.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, but how else is he gonna, "preserve his sexy!"


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 13, 2007)

omg, so many guys are saying that now it's humiliating lol


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 13, 2007)

ARGH!!!  I hate that commercial...Diddy and his 

*perserve my sexy lalala*  Hunny he can't even find cute---sexy is WAY outta reach!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 13, 2007)

That is funny,Thanks!


----------



## Raerae (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL...






They prolly photoshopped on those zits ;p


----------



## astronaut (Apr 13, 2007)

hhahahaha! That made me laugh so hard. And I'm very sure stars like that go out to the doctors or spa rather than using proactive.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL, "Preserve my sexy!"


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 13, 2007)

So, y'all saying Diddy didn't get that "smoove" skin w/Pro-Active?!?! Dreamkillers!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 14, 2007)

You're so funny!  I always look forward to your posts


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2007)

i love how every morning i wake up to an extremely uneven tone, and then i see these proactiv commercials where kelly clarkson has that one infamous zit and they're like "it will change your life!" uh..you're right it will, it'll drain your damn wallet faster than mac will. but it's not gonna give you that perfect dream skin that they show on the commericals...especially since you know those stars have foundation and all that fun stuff on.

it's kind of like mascara ads where they're wearing fake lashes, kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 15, 2007)

Haha... Whenever I pull all-nighters it seems this informercial is on at least 50% of the chanels! Okay, maybe more like 10%, but still it's EVERYWHERE!

"You're gonna love this stuff!" -Jessica Simpson


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 15, 2007)

Now that's funny!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_omg, so many guys are saying that now it's humiliating lol_


----------



## TeaCup (Apr 15, 2007)

Im waiting for the Sequel to 'Im bringin sexy back'

'I gotta preserve my sexy'.

I have AWFUL acne, and proactive just makes me wonder- How did they teach Jessica Simpson to say multi-syllable words?


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 16, 2007)

Screw proactiv-I used it & it made my skin worse. Apparently I was allergic to the ingredients or something. Half the time when they "zoom in" on the zits I don't even see anything...haha if they really had "BAD" skin problems before they probably wouldn't need to zoom in on it.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 16, 2007)

I love it how they show photos of Jessica Simpson when she was still in her teens as the 'before' photo.  I think stage lights, stage makeup, stress, and teenage hormones would cause anyone to have bad skin (especially since the photo they use is of her performing as a teen--with a non-airbrushed photo, super zoomed in--anyone would look horrendous).  The fact that her 'after' as informercial spokeswoman with her hair done, skin perfected by MUAs, and tiny cosmetic procedures here and there doesn't really show a good, true 'after'.  Oh well.  I will admit that I use Proactiv anyway, but I do agree that the commercials are funny!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 16, 2007)

ive seen this when ive been in the US but watched lindsays lohans on youtube and its so funny when she says 'its easy to take with you but its also easy to travel with!"
erm yeh thats the same thing lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 16, 2007)

I could totally be a spokesperson for proactive though.. For me it really made a huge difference. hahah.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 16, 2007)

remember you DO have beautiful skin under your acne!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

i bought proactiv a few months ago around the time that i frist started developing acne. which was ahhh, soooo horrible. but for some reason it made all my pimples infected!!! they all swelled up under the skin. it was disgusting! I stopped using proactiv about 2 weeks ago, and all my pimples are almost gone. honestly i think proactiv is more of a blemish/ skin treatment. i did notice that it made my skin softer and smoother, but eeeek, it suffocated my pimples. thats no good. as for as kelly clarkson/ jessica simpson, they dont even have acne issues. hahahaa. they get a fatty paycheck though for pretending too.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_ive seen this when ive been in the US but watched lindsays lohans on youtube and its so funny when she says 'its easy to take with you but its also easy to travel with!"
erm yeh thats the same thing lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


hahaha Lindsey's is hilarious . shes like "It totally fits in my purse" 
SO THATS what she is doing when she constantly crashes all of her cars!


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Yeah, but how else is he gonna, "preserve his sexy!"_

 






   Let's not forget how well it, "moisturizes his situation"  Situation??  Really??  Who writes that crap?  I really want to meet the people that were in the room when that line was written and said, "yeah, that's a winner," and smack them in the face.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 26, 2007)

the newest one with regular people. is the best its for the proactiv mask the guy is like " i put it on a pimple at night, and in the morning you have no more acne" 

one night eh? ...liar!


----------



## rockexrolloh (Apr 26, 2007)

I like to laugh at the Jessica Simpson ones because she doesn't know how to pronounce her words right. For instance, she says acTne instead of acne. Deep down though, I can't stand Jessica Simpson.

I use to work at a pharmacy and this girl came in one day and her face was like tomato red and rashy looking. It was awful. And then she started telling me she used proactive and thats what happened. I could literally feel the heat coming off of her face. I won't touch that stuff now.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, so, I'll admit... the commercials are hilarious,
but I've been using the product twice a day for three years, and it's made a huge change in my skin and my acne.
I couldn't live without it.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

HAHHAAAHAA. 

I think they should get REAL people. I don't really believe celebs when they are paid to say what the company wants.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 31, 2007)

The funny thing is, that back in the day when I started using proactiv, maybe 3 - 4 years ago, it wasn't as popular and the commercials were ALL real people... and now when I catch the proactiv commercials with all the celebrities I just shake my head, because it was so much more convincing with real people and real photos.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I remember back then in the early millennium or late 90's, they used actual people.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_... lindsays lohan ..... she says 'its easy to take with you but its also easy to travel with!"
erm yeh thats the same thing lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG. Seriously? That's what she said? 

Oh Lordy...


----------



## moondream (Aug 1, 2007)

Ugh, Proactiv is the devil!!! My skin never seemed to be sensitive until I started using that garb. My skin used to also not scar so bad, but since using the stuff, it's tends to scar easily. It's been several years since I stopped using it but I'm pretty sure it's created more problems in the long run than it did in regards to "helping" my skin. And from what my doctor told me, my reactions to it were pretty common for someone who has skin that's pretty tolerant to other products. 

I've recently seen Jennifer Love Hewitt doing the commercials. I'm betting we'll start seeing an Olsen in upcoming commercials.


----------



## KAIA (Aug 1, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt *UGH* she's soooo annoying, can't stand her.. 
Proactiv ad + JLH = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh and I remember that Lindsay Lohan said.. I have proactiv in my car...
ok... how does she rinse her face?????


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 11, 2007)

well for those of you that it works for, I'm glad.

however the ingredients in it disturb me a bit.  Benzoyl Peroxide should only be in the TREATMENT step of your regimen, not in every step.  And a cleanser for acneic skin shouldn't have microbeads unless they're perfectly round, manmade beads (emollient based is also a plus).  Based on those ingredients, it seems like a great gimmick because in order for the results to be long term, you have to keep buying it or else your acne just comes back.


----------

